# MHF posters Gender



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

It is often not easy to tell from nicknames whether posters are male or female and I am interested to know who actually uses this forum.

PS I am male!

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Errrk! 6 votes, all male.

Perhaps the female MHF posters have better things to do than partake in online polls? :?

It's an interesting point, though. All of the top ten posters overall are male. Two of the top posters this week are female, although it's very early days for the stats.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-statistics.html

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I didnt know we women were so few so is it a mans world???


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

.
I voted 'female' as it's mainly me that reads and posts. John sometimes reads things that I draw his attention to, and sometimes posts. I make sure he puts his name to it though.


Chris(tine)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> I didnt know we women were so few so is it a mans world???


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not if we can help it, Mavis!

Chris


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

locovan said:


> ...... so is it a mans world???


No Mavis and Chris,We just let them THINK it is! :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Mainly me, **** (male) but also Mrs D (female). 
Just seemed easier to use the one forum name than set up 2 accounts. Although to be 'politically correct' we should change to *****&MrsD * . But then we'd still have to undersign our topic to show which one of us was posting .

****


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

locovan said:


> I didnt know we women were so few so is it a mans world???


Just for you Mavis ! And Chris & rraf :lol:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

And they say we women talk more! :lol: 

Viv


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

i think all the women must be in the kitchen where they belong 8) 
leaving the men to do manly motorhome chat :wink: 

time to get me coat me thinks


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

neilbes said:


> time to get me coat me thinks


I'll fetch it for you!!! :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

**** said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt know we women were so few so is it a mans world???
> ...


Err Sexist :evil: get him girls :roll:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I didnt know we women were so few so is it a mans world???

You'd better believe it Mavis :!: :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I have voted "both " as i Chris probably post more on general posts wheras Duncan posts on serious,weighty matters.

He cannot post at the mo as He is chained to the cooker , preparing one of his culinary delights :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It looks like the females on the site need to stay in more and post, this would bring a more balanced view to the majority of the threads 

..................................This would then allow us blokes to have a little more time on our hands to go out and do more of the things we like to do.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im begining to think we should have a M or F in the profile so we know who we are talking to --I know my photo is showing but I could be like Pusser and Daphne :wink:


----------

